# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Pastel V12 not working after Windows 10 upgrade

## Jacky

Good Morning,

I recently updated a laptop running Window 8.1 to Windows 10.  Since the upgrade, Pastel Xpress V12 is no longer working properly.  

The first message it gives me is "One or more companies have been deleted through the operating system or was removed from the company list. Pastel will now update the menu selection.  Please reselect a company in the "open company" screen. "  The open company cannot be selected and when I try to locate a server, one cannot be found.  I have gone through all the folder sharing and separator options and managed to restore a company only to find that it had been deleted the next time I opened pastel.  Could the fact that I am running SQL Pervasive version 9 be causing a problem?

Any advice would be most welcome

Many thanks 

Jacky

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Jacky,

When you tried to locate the server, what did you do?

You need to browse to the Registration folder, which resides in the Xpress12/Custom folder.

----------


## Ryanruss03

Hi Neville

I have the exact same problem as mentioned by Jacky. I can locate the server and see the company in the server but when I try and click on it and get it to add to the add company list it won't let me. And if I click "add company" it says "company already registered to server" but it won't let me open the company and work in it. 

Any advice. Much appreciated!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Try the following:

In Windows, browse to C:\PastelXX or C:\XpressXX (depending on what version you are using), and then locate the Partner.exe or Xpress.exe file.

Right-click on the file and go to Properties, and then open the Compatibility tab. Tick the option named " Run this program as an administrator", and then click on Apply and OK.

----------


## Ryanruss03

Thanks Neville

Worked like a charm. Although now when I try view cutstomer statements it tells me "the document you are trying to print has an incorrect page size or paper style. Please refer to the troubleshooting topic in online help" 

I have tried to change paper styles and sizes as much as possible.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Thanks Neville
> 
> Worked like a charm. Although now when I try view cutstomer statements it tells me "the document you are trying to print has an incorrect page size or paper style. Please refer to the troubleshooting topic in online help" 
> 
> I have tried to change paper styles and sizes as much as possible.


Your printer driver on Windows is probably set to Letter size, whereas Pastel only works with A4 size.

Go to your printer driver and change the paper size to A4. Depending on the particular printer driver, you may need to edit the size in three tabs, i.e. General, Advanced and Device Settings.

Once you have edited the printer driver, open the company in Pastel and reselect the printer under File...Printer/Fonts Setup in order to refresh the latest changes to the printer.

----------

SuperSpoukie (15-Jul-16)

----------


## SuperSpoukie

thank you!!! worked for me... 




> Try the following:
> 
> In Windows, browse to C:\PastelXX or C:\XpressXX (depending on what version you are using), and then locate the Partner.exe or Xpress.exe file.
> 
> Right-click on the file and go to Properties, and then open the Compatibility tab. Tick the option named " Run this program as an administrator", and then click on Apply and OK.

----------


## Pasuser85

Dear Neville,

I have the same problem that I can not add a company. If I try to run it as a administrator the Pastel does not open, but gives me a n error: "Run-time error'76': Path not found"

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Dear Neville,
> 
> I have the same problem that I can not add a company. If I try to run it as a administrator the Pastel does not open, but gives me a n error: "Run-time error'76': Path not found"


Can you provide more information?

What version of Windows are you running?

Is Pastel running as a stand-alone system, or over a network?

What has changed in your IT setup just before you started getting the error?

----------


## Pasuser85

I was upgrading from windows 8 to windows 10.

It is running over a network.

The changes in setup was basically just the upgrade from win 8 to 10.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I was upgrading from windows 8 to windows 10.
> 
> It is running over a network.
> 
> The changes in setup was basically just the upgrade from win 8 to 10.


I have attached an email that I received from Pastel a while ago, relating to a similar problem when upgrading from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1. 

Please follow the steps outlined in the email, and let me know if it helps.

----------


## Pasuser85

Hi thanks, but it still does not worked. I followed all steps in detail and restarted. What I do not understand is that why I can not open pastel if I run it as a n administotor, but get this run-time error, but as a normal user (administrator user) it opens.

In a different thread you suggested to remove the server



> After opening Manage Companies, highlight the existing server in the top left pane, and then click on the "Remove Server" button on the right. Then click on the "Locate Server" button and browse to the Pastel12/Customs/Registration folder on your new server.


Will that help?

If I remove the server, will it only be on my machine or am I really removing it for all users?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> In a different thread you suggested to remove the server
> 
> 
> Will that help?
> 
> If I remove the server, will it only be on my machine or am I really removing it for all users?


There will be no harm in trying this - it will not effect anyone else if you only do it on your machine, and not on the server.

----------


## Pasuser85

okay I removed it and add it again, but it is still not working. I can remove the company as well and add it, then I do not get an error that the company already is registered, but I still can not open it.

----------


## Neville Bailey

If you have TeamViewer installed on your workstation, I can log on remotely to troubleshoot the problem. I am tied up this afternoon, but tomorrow morning will suit me if that suits you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pasuser85

Yes okay no problem, will come back to you tomorrow morning

----------

